# Looking for a little info...



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm faily 'green' when it comes to craftsman tractors but recently inherited this one when we purchased our acreage from my grand father. It seems to run great other than the idle hunts until it warms up. My question however is how can I tell what year & model it is? I've spent a little time looking for a serial number or model plate but it seems sears doesn't make it easy to find. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

One tyime Craftman would put ID take under foot rest.


----------



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

Raise the seat & look for a sticker with Mo & Se #s


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you do find the serial number or model number ( like 917.259521 for instance) it would indicate that your tractor is a 1997 Craftsman LT 1000 EZ3 15.5 HP, 42", 6 Speed Lawn Tractor. It sure does look like one, or of that vintage!
Any idea of the engine size?
I think the EZ3 refers to the style of deck as it would either Cut, Mulch or Bag.
More pictures and information sure would help. The model and serial number should be on a plate under the seat.


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Under the seat!! feeling a little foolish right about now... haha - its packing a 19hp Briggs twin. thanks for the insight guys!! - I'll have a look & post a few more photos for u. thanks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, with the 19 hp and being an automatic with a 42" cut could put you around 1999 if your model number is *917.270781 *(1999 Craftsman EZ3 19 HP, 42", Automatic Lawn Tractor )
or it could be a 1996 Craftsman EZ3 19.0 HP 42" Hydrostatic if the model number is917.256571


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Ok, with the 19 hp and being an automatic with a 42" cut could put you around 1999 if your model number is *917.270781 *(1999 Craftsman EZ3 19 HP, 42", Automatic Lawn Tractor )
> or it could be a 1996 Craftsman EZ3 19.0 HP 42" Hydrostatic if the model number is917.256571


.........................

Thank You Bill!! you have been a huge wealth of knowledge and very welcoming to me as a new member. I hope I can somehow repay you with my limited knowledge of an even more limited number of topics... haha. again thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Raughan, Hope I can be of some help. We all try to help out some way or another. Perhaps we can get lucky and can decipher a model number at some point.
Cheers


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Model 944.609890 - I tried searching it on the net but apparently Google doesn't even know when I got. haha. So much for Google knowing all...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Update:
Hey Raughan, from what I gather, the 917 and the 944 are the same tractor, but the 944 denotes that it was made in Canada, and the 917 was made in the USA.
Film at 11:00:lmao:


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok I think I figured it out - Serial # is 021699d001002 which would indicate it was built feb 16 99' if Im not mistaken - im sure the model number may also determine the info Im looking for but I'm still too green to understand how to read it I guess - huge thanks to everyone who gave their advice on this thread. Im feeling just a little bit smarter than I did yesterday if I don't include all the other info I may have forgotten in that time hahaha


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

oh ok thanks again Bill so what you are saying is I have a 99' Craftsman 944?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Raughan said:


> Model 944.609890 - I tried searching it on the net but apparently Google doesn't even know when I got. haha. So much for Google knowing all...


944 is *SOLD* in Canada.
917 is *SOLD* in the US and other places.

Info I have states it's the same as a PPR17H42STB (1999) (Poulan??)

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=6a37...FF28D&resid=6A3784F3AE6FF28D!1366&app=WordPdf


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Raughan said:


> oh ok thanks again Bill so what you are saying is I have a 99' Craftsman 944?


I can't be sure, but from the information that I can find the Craftsman EZ3 19 HP, 42" Automatic Lawn Tractor was offered that year, 1999. Unless you picked it up in the States, it would be a 944, which is the same tractor as the 917 US offering. 

Seems your research on the serial number confirms that it is in fact a 1999.


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Many thanks Bill. now at least I know what to call this tractor when I register it later.


----------



## Snort (Aug 31, 2013)

Does anyone know whether there is a Craftsman rear bagger that fits this model? I have a 944.609890 that I would like to mount a bagger on. 

Thanks.


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Snort said:


> Does anyone know whether there is a Craftsman rear bagger that fits this model? I have a 944.609890 that I would like to mount a bagger on. Thanks.



Sorry I checked around here & found I do have one but looks like it's seen better days. Most of its missing & some of the plastic pieces I do have are brittle & full of holes. Looks like a few to many Alberta winters touched it haha.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

Based on the design, I'd say anywhere from 1997-2002.


----------

